# 2nd IUI abounded due to embryologists stuck abroad at Queens hosp. in Essex



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

After taking 7 daily injections when i went for a scan app. to check the folicules we are told that 2 of the embryologists are stuck abroad due to ash so clinic had to cancel our 2nd IUI at Queens hosp. in Essex. i still had to do the last injection (preglyn) to release the eggs and we are told to try ourselves  If everything was fine i was going to have IUI today. 

Also they still counted as this is our 2nd IUI even though they cancelled it saying this is not their fault but this is not our fault either.  

So we'll try ourselves and pray   it will work out this time.

I just wondered if there is anyone else in the same position...


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh Gulshie that's terrible   I can't believe that they are still counting it though   that really doesn't seem fair. 

I really hope that the drugs have worked and that trying yourself will do the trick  

bingbong x


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

hi bingbong,

thank you for your message.i went to clinic today they said they'll give us 1 more free IUI.
So we got 2 IUi to go. Hopefully one of these IUI's will work.

also congratulations  on your twins.I wish you the best for your twins.  you must be very very happy. i hope one day i'll have that feeling too.

gulshie x


----------



## HopefulHelen (May 19, 2010)

Hi Gulshie

I am at Queens too, and they told us that they were stuck, and that we might not be able to have it because they were stuck.
However, we were lucky and they got back so we were able to have the IUI, on 10th May.
Unfortunately AF turned up today, so it hasn't worked.
Called loads of times today, but never got a call back and apparently Maria is off the whole of June.............................
Have you got your next appt booked?

Helen x


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Helen,

sorry for the late reply.it is very busy at work so i cant login very often.anyway.

yes i am at Queens too and i haven't booked a new app yet.

i had first IUI in feb.no result.
march had a break.
april, IUI is cancelled due to ashes
may, i wanted to go ahead with out any treatment because i can produce eggs.(our case is unexplained.me and my husband dont have prob)on day 12 maria scanned me. good news 17 mm egg without ant injections etc.  but i had had an urinary infection about 10 days ago and i was on my last day of antibiotic.when i told all this to Maria she didnt wanted to do the IUI incase infection comes back.so may is cancelled too. so an ohter disappointed month.so since feb. i couldnt have an IUI.now maria is away.if our tries doesnt work i'll have book an app for the 2nd IUI in july.It is very hard to put up with all these things.i wish all other ladies and you the very best luck and i pray that we'll have our babies one day.

Gulshie x

By the way i am thinking of going to this Essex meeting on 8th June. are you going?


----------

